# Just Delete the MKII Forum!!



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I'm still at humour stage over the antics, but i'm sure some would be a tad more sensitive.

Why do the MKII owners feel the need to annoy the MKI owners?? I'm sure it works both ways but they're both excellent cars & i'm sure the MKI won a raft of awards in it's time.

I recall the MKI has always been hailed as a design classic, something the MKII will never be blessed with because it's a MKII.

Without the MKI their would be no MKII so i think you new breed of folk ought to be a whole load more respectful. I owned 2 MKI's & do kinda like the MKII but my TT heart will always only warm to the MKI.

Play nicely or go set up your own MKII forum elsewhere


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Great idea a TT is a TT as far as I am concerned .


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

second that. im sure other forums dont have mk1 mk2 mk3 mk4 etc.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

There is only one TT.

What's this other car you're talking about? Is it on the roads yet?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Lisa. said:


> There is only one TT.
> 
> What's this other car you're talking about? Is it on the roads yet?


(cough cough) :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> Play nicely or go set up your own MKII forum elsewhere


Well fucking said.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

I'm not quite sure what the big deal is about - I haven't been reading the MKII forum all that much lately. But there is certainly an argument for just having the TT forum again. I think the point of the MKII forum was more to do with segregating the never ending posts of hopeful photoshops that were annoying most.


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

Quite agree!! The slagging each other off was starting to piss me a bit!!


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

As far as i am concerned i am just a TT owner..... Love any TT, every colour and spec regardless of mk1 or 2.... 

karen


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Karcsi said:


> I'm not quite sure what the big deal is about - I haven't been reading the MKII forum all that much lately. But there is certainly an argument for just having the TT forum again. I think the point of the MKII forum was more to do with segregating the never ending posts of hopeful photoshops that were annoying most.


Umm .... I think (and it certainly was the case) you have to be a Registered Forum user to view the Mk2 Forum - you can't view it as a Guest.

With the excitement over the Mk2 launch, I think it was seen as a way of driving up the number of registered users for the forum.

Mind you, the pornbots have been doing that on their own :?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Have to admit I hardly read the MKII forum now. :?

Used to visit with avid interest but it seems to have turned into a mud slinging match - MKI v MKII; 3.2 v 2.0T; Manual v DSG/S-tronic; Magnetic ride v standard...etc, etc. :roll:

Most of it started as light hearted banter but some of it seems to have got really nasty of late, especially some of the abuse directed at MKI owners - unbelieveable :? Like a bunch of spoilt bloody school kids :x

Some serious growing up needed by some methinks. Way more important things in life to worry about. A TT is a TT no matter what and most of us love them more than any automobile really deserves ( :roll: )...but some people really do need to take a step back and chill









Group hug anyone









Oh and Happy Christmas one and all


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> Group hug anyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, fuck that.

Hope all of their spoilers get stuck. Never had that problem on my MkI. :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TT2BMW said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Group hug anyone
> ...


Bet you never get it on that Rover either :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Oh, funny funny. Got anything fucking original you want to say muppet? :wink:

Just been to the MkII bored and seen John's thread. Fuck me, that octagonmike's a bit of a 'See You Next Tuesday' isn't he? :?

octagonmike
TT MkII Forum c u n t


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

Hmm .. I cant understand what all the fuss is about.

How many people on this this forum own a mk1 and a mk2 TT. Let me think, no fucker! Therfore opinions will prevail.

So why are people getting upset? I dont have a mk2, I dont intend to buy a mk2, I am not interested in the mk2 and therfore dont bother opening the mk2 forum and have desire to comment on it. I also dont open the powder room, i'm a bloke, so no point, no interest.

Those who own, and /or wish to comment on the mk2 .. great. live and let live. Having purchased the car I can understand their potential need or desire to boast, comment or decry the car. Similarly the mk1. I was that person in 2000 when I bought my first TT. The mk 2 is about evolution, without it the TT would be dead in the water realtive to current competion.

The "look at me" stance of new TT owners is no different to those forum members who no longer own a TT but continue to post negative or snide comments about the car having moved up market. Clever ?? maybe. Prats?? probably, insecure ?? almost certainly.

The internet has been described as the the worlds largest club without a door policy. If you want to join the party just live with it. Bottom line is it really doesnt matter, unless you just happen to be a very sad and lonely muppett or have a tiny cock. Girls, is the latter discussed in the powder room?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> a very sad and lonely muppett or have a tiny cock


Is this what you think about W7PMC?? 
:wink:

Go get him Paul!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TT2BMW said:


> ...MkII *bored*....


Brilliant :wink: :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> > a very sad and lonely muppett or have a tiny cock
> 
> 
> Is this what you think about W7PMC??
> ...


I doubt he means me Nick & if he does then fuck him he must be a poof :lol: .

Far more important things to worry about 3 days before Xmas, like the wifes present :lol:

A TT is a TT is a TT & that's basically it


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > > a very sad and lonely muppett or have a tiny cock
> ...


Oh...it must be something very expensive as you are selling to M5 now and you will have a lot of spare money!


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> A TT is a TT is a TT & that's basically it


Yep, have to agree with that


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Seems to me reading this, all the abuse is from MKI owners to MKII owners. Else moans about how people spell/use grammar.

I don't see how removal a section of the forum will make this problem go away, in fact i think you will get more slagging matches/tit for tat response from the opposite sides IMO.

Why not put the off topic and flame room all in one? or delete the powder room as its never used.


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Seems to me reading this, all the abuse is from MKI owners to MKII owners.


From the guy that started it all. I guess you've completely erased from memory when you referred to the MkI as a joke, on the MkI forum no less, and then you went on to say how much better the MkII is to all the impressionable minds that would listen (on both forums). The balance of harmony between the 2 groups took a huge shift that day IMO, and I completely credit you for the origin of that shift. Not bitter...just stating fact if case you've forgotten. XXOO :-*

Cheers!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

No, i simply repeated 'the stigs' comments of the V6 test track drive which is available to view on my tube if you don't believe me - i did not claim them as my own. I think its universally acknowledge the MKII is a big step forward.

However back to the point - if you look back at the comments continually being made 95% of the time it is MKI people with the occasional wind up from rebel. Given the choice between a MKI and a MKII my position is clear. is it not?

Do i bait MKI owners? not as a rule unless provoked by a silly comment - at which point i do feel compelled to post something equally as stupid.


----------



## Philr (Oct 10, 2006)

well posting such comments on the MKI forum is insensitive at best and more likely provocative


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

How can you comment if you didn't read it?

But to be factually correct and accurate the comment was in response to something else, posted as it happens by the same person that has pointed it back out.


----------



## Philr (Oct 10, 2006)

well, I dont need to read every thread to get the jist of things.


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> How can you comment if you didn't read it?
> 
> But to be factually correct and accurate the comment was in response to something else, posted as it happens by the same person that has pointed it back out.


Factual? Accurate? Re-read the thread and show me where you were provoked into such bafoonery?

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... highlight=

Anyway... I'm glad you love the MkII, but it takes more than vague journo reporting to win me over. Truly they're both highly capable cars that can be improved considerably. The main difference is that the original TT can benefit more from improvements. Comes with age I guess. But the end result is something that few OEM cars will keep up with, or be as fun to drive, including the MkII. No matter how good you think the MkII is it still has lower performing bits (suspension, brakes, wheels, tires, bushings, ARBs, etc.) that keep it from realizing its potential.

What I will admit to is that Audi fell short with the MkI when they seriously de-tuned the suspension and gave it a FWD biased controller (Quattro), not to mention 3rd class rubber (all 3 combined to give it such a bad showing on Top Gear). But they also gave it the V6 and DSG. It's still a great platform in which to improve until your heart's content. And oh what joy it is to have a sleeper that stomps on the competition!

Nuff said! Enjoy your car...and I'll enjoy mine!


----------



## FDXmiguel (Oct 22, 2006)

We have all dropped this subject on the mk2 forum because it was too much and getting out of hand. These days the only people that keep raving about this subject are mk1 owners and the usual suspects. This post is a clear example of that. If the mk1 is such an icon why dont you stick to it and are so curious to see what we are talking about.

It seems like mk1 owners love to surf the mk2 forum looking for sharks and testing our waters...on the other hand, I have never seen any mk2 owners bait people there...


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

As a mark 1 owner I except that the mark 2 is a better car, bloody hell it should be. Evolution of the TT you expect it to be. So why all the arguments why not just go back to one main Forum. Since the launch of the Mark 2 Forum I have used the Off Topic, Flame room and Other Marques due to this stupid banter. I find for discussion and topical points Pistonheads General Gassing Forum is better than most. Just my observations. :roll:


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

FDXmiguel said:


> It seems like mk1 owners love to surf the mk2 forum looking for sharks and testing our waters...on the other hand, I have never seen any mk2 owners bait people there...


Are you kidding me? Look at the post/link before yours. Did you bother to read it? This is what started it all. So now you know and can now make more accurate comments regarding the subject...

Ultimately I agree in that both camps seem to be getting along a bit better. That's good. Hope it continues to improve. Still doesn't make me want one. I'm thoroughly disappointed in it as it's more geared toward commuters and travelers than performance oriented drivers like me. Audi should be ashamed of themselves for having the guts to bring out the RS4 and following that up with such a non-evolutionary TT. The real issues of the TT were the FWD tendency and underpower in class. They did nothing on both fronts (so far anyway). :?

It's opinion like above that get the MkII owner's blood boiling. It isn't intended to, just expressed opinions. I think I'm entitled to think freely on the subject. Sorry I don't buy in the to the marketing hype and journo reporting that's completely devoid of technical analysis.

Here's a quote from Roundel magazine (worldwide recognized excellence). "Audi's new TT, a New York debut, looks very similar to the outgoing car, sporting Audi's new corporate face, a redone tail section, and some sharper creases that were perviously a bit more smooth. If it ain't broke, why fix it?" Exactly...


----------

